# About Alps



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The highest peak in Alps is Mont Blanc with 4810 metres, second is the Dufourspitze – 4634 metres and the third: Zumsteinspitze with 4563 metres. 

The longest pass is Sesiajoch which has 4424 metres of lenght

A maiden refused to marry me because I know too little about mountain peaks in Alps


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for this wise knowledge. I feared I wouldn't wake from my sleep tonight without this, and by some miracle you posted it here. I can now rest knowing that I will not die.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I grew up looking at Mont Blanc out of my bedroom window. I know all about Alps.

Which is unfortunate because I don't want to marry any maidens.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Aramis said:


> The highest peak in Alps is Mont Blanc with 4810 metres, second is the Dufourspitze - 4634 metres and the third: Zumsteinspitze with 4563 metres.
> 
> The longest pass is Sesiajoch which has 4424 metres of lenght
> 
> A maiden refused to marry me because I know too little about mountain peaks in Alps


Yup. Forget looks, charm, wit and such.

You gotta know your Alps to score with the ladies.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TresPicos said:


> Yup. Forget looks, charm, wit and such.
> 
> You gotta know your Alps to score with the ladies.


If you live in 'em, you ought to know 'em. Otherwise it's just esoterica. The ladies ought to be focusing on other things.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep. No mention of The Matterhorn. That would have given me pause too -- had I been a maiden. Well, you're better off I think.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

No Alps-obsessed maiden will be able to resist your seductive charms if you have this in your music collection:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mont Blanc is the monarch of mountains;
They crown'd him long ago
On a throne of rocks, in a robe of clouds,
With a diadem of snow.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Aramis said:


> The highest peak in Alps is Mont Blanc with 4810 metres, second is the Dufourspitze - 4634 metres and the third: Zumsteinspitze with 4563 metres.
> 
> The longest pass is Sesiajoch which has 4424 metres of lenght
> 
> A maiden refused to marry me because I know too little about mountain peaks in Alps


If only two "peaks" mentioned I will quickly grab the metaphor.... but for this I ain't sure.... so what's the puns on this thread???


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> If only two "peaks" mentioned I will quickly grab the metaphor.... but for this I ain't sure.... so what's the puns on this thread???


You're joking.. right? You can't see them? Just look at the puns on that chick!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Mont Blanc is the monarch of mountains;
> They crown'd him long ago
> On a throne of rocks, in a robe of clouds,
> With a diadem of snow.


It's also a great fountain pen! :lol:


----------

